# Deutschsprachige WaveLab Version



## illeritz (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle...........ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich suche ein geeignetes Programm, das Sound-Dateien ins MP3-Format bringt. Dieses Programm soll deutschsprachig sein, ich benutze das System Win 98 SE. Mir wurde gesagt, daß irgendeine Version von WaveLab deutschsprachig sei, aber welche?


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Mai 2005)

Also ich würde glatt sagen die deutsche Version von Wavelab ist in Deutsch 

Kostenloser CD Ripper/MP3 Encoder in Deutsch gibts hier
http://www.download.de/downloads/d_beitrag_8790003.html


----------



## illeritz (7. Mai 2005)

Danke DJTeak, ich war gerade auf der Seite (Link), leider war jedoch nicht das System Win 98 SE, sondern nur Win 98, aufgelistet. Ich werde jetzt versuchen,ob Wave Lab 4 eine deutsche Version besitzt?. Trotzdem nochmals vielen lieben Dank für Deine rasche Antwort.
Werde Dich benachrichtigen, wenn es geklappt hat.


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Mai 2005)

illeritz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke DJTeak, ich war gerade auf der Seite (Link), leider war jedoch nicht das System Win 98 SE, sondern nur Win 98, aufgelistet. Ich werde jetzt versuchen,ob Wave Lab 4 eine deutsche Version besitzt?. Trotzdem nochmals vielen lieben Dank für Deine rasche Antwort.
> Werde Dich benachrichtigen, wenn es geklappt hat.


 
Mit dem Windows 98 ist auch 98SE gemeint.
Weil was auf 98 läuft wird auch auf der 98 Second Edition laufen, ist ja in dem Sinn fast das gleiche Betriebsystem


Edit: Wavelab ( Aktuelle Version offensichtlich die 5er ) auf deutsch
http://shop.element5.com/product.html?productid=531113

Wobei das Programm nur zur Konvertierung von WAV zu MP3 ein Overkill wäre...


----------

